# Wo bekommt man gute und günstige Teichfolie her ?



## Teichforum.info (4. Feb. 2004)

Guten Abend  an alle !! 

Bin grad am durchstöbern des Nets wegen meiner Teichfolie . Würde so rund 64 m2 benötigen und dachte da an ne 1 mm Folie mit Vlies . Nur welche Vlies soll man da am besten nehmen ?  Und wo bekommt man dies auch preisgünstig ?

Mfg Andy


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Feb. 2004)

Hi Daywalker,

ich habe meine damals bei www.teichfolie.de gekauft.

Die waren so weit ich weiß sehr günstig. Preis/Leistungsverhältnis hat mich bei denen überzeugt.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Feb. 2004)

*..*

Moin,

in Bezug auf Vlies kann ich empfehlen : http://www.teichvlies.de ... günstig im Preis (1,29 Euro/pro Meter bei 300gr.-Vlies), schnell in der Lieferung ....

Mit Folie bin ich da vorsichtiger, ich nahm ne Qualitätsfolie EPDM von firestone, auch mit einem Supi-Preis (6,59 Euro) , bezogen von Fa.Geaplan. Dazu kommt, daß er gleich einen entsprechenden Kleber empfohlen hat ... echt supi, der Mann hatte Ahnung.

Sicher muss es keine EPDM-Folie sein, aber mittlerweile sehe ich nur Vorteile darin, spätestens beim Verlegen ohne Sonne und Wärme merkt man den Unterschied   .


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Feb. 2004)

Hallo,

ich kann nur immer wieder auf EBay verweisen.

Dort kann man aus verschiedene Anbietern auswählen.

m.E. stimmt das Preis / Leistungsverhältnis. 8) 

Einfach mal den Suchbegriff  -Teichfolie-  eingeben.

Bei deiner m² Anzahl an Folie ist auch der Versandkostenanteil = 0,00  

z.B. = www.zebraweb.de.vu da habe ich gekauft.
Innerhalb von 5 Tagen bis vor die Tür.  
Ebayname = Siggi0001  (es gibt auch andere)
m² / 1 mm  = 3,60 EUR
mit Rechnung und alles drum und dran :razz:

PS: mit dem Vlies ist es genau so, gibt es bei vielen mit dabei.


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Feb. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn ich so etwas lese wird mir immer ganz komisch. 

Was heisst, das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis stimmt, woran macht Ihr das fest ? Habt Ihr die Datenblätter angefordert und versteht Ihr, was da steht (in bekomme hier immer nur mit, dass die Leute noch nicht einmal wissen, ob sie PVC oder PE Folie haben, Butylkautschuk oder EPDM Kautschuk) ? Ist Euch bekannt, warum "wurzelfest nach DIN..." nun so überhaupt nichts aussagt ? Wisst Ihr, ob Ihr mehrlagige Folie habt, ob sie recycletes Material enthält (Ihr glaubt die Werbung "wäscht weisser als weiss" ja auch nicht blind, oder ?) ? Habt Ihr Euch Referenzen von älteren Teichen geben lassen und Euch genau diese Teiche wirklich einmal angeschaut und mit den Besitzern gesprochen ? Ich lasse mich gern überzeugen, aber ich wette, es wurde nur "billigst" gekauft. Das aber hat nichts mit Preis/Leistung zu tun.

Und 300 Gramm Vlies ... ich nehme an, das war sowieso nur als "Sahnehäubchen" gedacht, Verlass sein muss auf die Folie und auf den sorgfältig vorbereiteten Untergrund. Eine generelle Empfehlung zu 300 Gramm Vlies halte ich jedenfalls für irreführend (hatte jetzt auch einmal Gelegenheit, mir Geotextil mit vernadeltem Vlies zu vergleichen, sehr aufschlussreich !) und bei kritischen Untergrund nicht für haltbar.

Bitte versteht mich nicht falsch: Ich will Euch nicht Eure Schnäpper madig machen, halte aber auch derartig verallgemeinernde Hinweise nicht für angebracht.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Feb. 2004)

*Geiz ist geil*

und bekanntlich setzt beim menschen wenn er diesen zustand erreicht hat das Hirn aus !

..... was ich zu sagen versuche ist einfach - billig kaufen heißt oft doppelt kaufen  :cry: 

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Feb. 2004)

Qualität zu günstigen Preisen ? Warum nicht ? Vorichtig wäre ich nur bei Ebay oder sonstigen Händlern, wo einfach nur Folie draufsteht.

Naja, die 300gr-Vlies-Geschichte ist bei mir doppelt gelegt, von daher absolut bedenkenlos, ganz zu schweigen von der Vorbehandlung des Untergrundes .....


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Feb. 2004)

Hallo, 
wie ich schon mal geschrieben habe, baue ich in diesem Jahr meinen Teich um. Desshalb mußte ich meine alte PVC-Folie vor dem Umbau testen. 
Sie ist nun vier Jahre im Teich und an kleinen Stellen, ausserhalb des Wassers (Überlauf) unbedeckt der prallen Sonne, oder satten Minus-Graden ausgesetzt. Von einer solchen Stelle habe ich ein Stück abgeschnitten und einem Härtetest unterzogen. 
Ergebnis:
Die Folie zeigt keinen Unterschied in Farbe und Festigkeit, gegenüber der Neuen.  
Da ich nun die alte Folie im Teich lassen kann und nur an den Stellen, welche umgebaut werden, eine neue Folie ankleben muß, habe ich Geld gespart. Ich glaube, dass sich der etwas teuerere Anschaffungspreis für gute Qualität bei allem bezahlt macht. 
Mein Bruder hat in seinem kleinen Gartenteich ebenfalls PVC-Folie, welche bereits hart und an freien Stellen brüchig ist. 
Es gibt anscheinend doch gewaltige Unterschiede im (dem Namen nach gleichen) Material. 

r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Feb. 2004)

Hallo nochmal, 
jetzt habe ich doch glatt vergessen eine Antwort auf die eigentliche Frage zu geben. 
Mein Tip: Folien Gruber in Straubing (Bayern) 
www.gruber-folien.de


Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Tommi,

das ist überhaupt keine Frage : Eine zumindest ordentliche Qualität zu günstigen Preisen – wer freut sich darüber nicht ? Und ein Tipp, wo man solche Folie beziehen kann, ist eine tolle Sache auch für das Forum.

Problematisch wird die Sache nur dann, wenn man absoluter Billigware ein gutes Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis bescheinigt. Über den Preis kann jeder mitreden, so weit in Ordnung. Aber Leistung ?? Ich empfehle, einem Billiganbieter bei Ebay einmal folgenden Brief zu schreiben:

_“Ich bin von Ihrem Angebot begeistert und würde gerne bei Ihnen kaufen. Da es sich um eine grössere Menge Teichfolie handelt, hätte ich aber noch folgende Fragen:

Was darf ich unter wurzelfest nach DIN xxxx verstehen ? _(richtige Antwort: Gar nichts, es handelt sich um einen einmonatigen Test mit Bohnensprossen, der überhaupt nicht auf Belastung angelegt ist)
_Was heisst UV-beständig ? Kann ich meine Folie zumindest an einigen Stellen auf Dauer ungeschützt der Sonne aussetzen, ohne dass sie hart und porös wird ? _(richtige Antwort: UV-beständige Folie gibt es nicht (PVC). Die UV-Beständigkeit auch hochwertiger Ware beträgt ca. 3000 Stunden, sonst ist das Material nicht mehr frostbeständig. Bei Billigware sind es kaum mehr als 1000 Stunden)
_Was bedeutet frostbeständig ? Kann das Eis im Winter der Folie nichts anhaben ? _(richtige Antwort: Frostfestigkeit heisst nur, dass das Material bei Temperaturen von unter 0 Grad nicht bricht/reisst. Über Eisdruck wird gar nichts ausgesagt)

_Können Sie mir bitte ein von Ihnen abgestempeltes und unterzeichnetes Datenblatt zuschicken ? Sichern Sie mir die Beschreibung aus dem Datenblatt verbindlich zu, d.h. erhalte ich mindestens 80 % des Kaufpreises für die Folie auch ohne Rückgabe der Folie (das wäre dann nämlich nicht mehr möglich) zurück, wenn nachgewiesen sein sollte, dass die Folie nicht allen Eigenschaften des Datenblates entspricht ?

Können Sie mir bitte mindestens vier Referenzen mit Anschrift und Rufnummer nennen, die Ihre Folie seit mindestens vier Jahren im Einsatz haben. Zumindest zwei dieser Referenzen sollten im Umkreis von 100 Kilometern um meinen Wohnort liegen.

Ich freue mich, auf Ihr Angebot zurückkommen zu können und verbleibe…”_
Es werden zwei Arten von Antworten kommen: 1. Gar keine und 2. “das fragen Sie nicht im Ernst bei einem Quadratmeterpreis unter zwei Euro, oder ??”

Und dann kann man nur noch über den Preis reden und nicht mehr über die Leistung.

Übrigens: Zweimal 300 Gramm/m² sind auch 600 Gramm/m² zu – in echter Währung – 5,16 DM, allerdings nicht durchgängig vernadelt, da zweilagig. Ich finde, wenn man sich bei 900 Gramm/m² den Sand darunter sparen kann und der Untergrund nicht peinlich genau nach kleinen Steinchen abgesucht werden muss, ist das eine Überlegung und Kalkulation wert.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

sicher hatte ich diese Überlegung auch gemacht, aber alleine die Suche nach 900grVlies war schwierig, meines Wissens bietet es nur einer an zu einem derartigen Monopolpreis,daß mir schlecht wird. Ein genügend vorbereiteter Boden (mit Sand/oder sonstigen Hilfsmitteln und Abglättung) war bei meinem Boden ausreichend. In Verbindung mit der Folie für meinen Fall mehr als ausreichend.

Es kommt immer auch auf die gegebenheiten vor Ort an, nicht immer ist eine extreme Absicherung notwendig, aber in einem gebe ich dir recht:

Zusammenspiel qualitativ guter Folie in Verbindung mit ausreichendem Vlies ist wichtig und schützt vor unangenehmen "unfällen" beim Teichbau.

Aber mal im ernst, wer hat von uns 900grVlies im Teich ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Feb. 2004)

Ich     

Und ich bin bisher ausgesprochen gut damit gefahren, muss ich sagen. Der Preis relativiert sich dadurch, dass ich keinen Sand einbringen muss. Sand in 5 cm Schichtdicke wäre (einschl. Transport) teuer gekommen (ca. 15 EUR/m3, also rechnerisch 0,75 EUR auf den m², die dem Preis für das Vlies zuzuschlagen sind). Dann die erparte Arbeit: Alle auch kleinen Steine absammeln (ich habe alles < 5 DM Stück ligen gelassen) und entsorgen, Sand zum Teich karren, Sand verteilen und anfeuchten, damit er auch hält. Entleere ich einmal den Teich und hebe die Folie nebst Vlies auch nur an, ist nichts mehr mit Sand: Der ist dann trocken und rieselt weg. Ferner addiere ich die Preisdifferenz hinzu, die sich daraus ergibt, dass ich mit nur 1,0 mm Folie keine Sorgen habe. Ich hätte sonst auch 1,5 mm Folie genommen oder EPDM. 

Tatsächlich gibt es aber auch Vlies von 900 und sogar 1200 Gramm/m² woanders als bei dem "Monopolisten", an den auch Du denkst. Erheblich billiger, der Link befindet sich in unserer Sammlung. Ich habe jetzt übrigens einmal dickeres Geotextil (400 Gramm/m²) genauer untersuchen können: Es ist hart, hoch verdichtet und aufgrund der langen Fasern (Garne) vor allem auf Zug gearbeitet. Zugbelastung spielt am Teich noch die geringste Rolle. Vlies ist vergleichsweise dick und weich und verdichtet sich erst durch den Wasserdruck.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Feb. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

wer irgendwo westlich in unserem Land lebt, empfehle ich, mal einen Ausflug zur Firma Holzum zu machen. Dort sind alle Schauteiche mit 1mm starker PVC Folie realisiert. Preis: 3,95 € je m2. Diese Teiche sind schon jahrelang (die ersten über 25 Jahre) in Betrieb, ohne dass die Folie ausgewechselt werden musste.

Ein Katalog kann kostenlos unter

www.holzum.de 

bestellt werden.  Preisnachlässe nennen sich "Winterrabatt", "Warenrücknahmegutschrift"......, ansonsten unverbindliche Preisempfehlungen der Hersteller.

Mein vorhergehender Teich war ohne Flies, trotzdem hat die Folie fast 20 Jahre gehalten. Sie war auch nach Ausbau noch elastisch und ohne Risse, obwohl Teile davon immer der Sonne und dem Eis ausgesetzt waren. Dazu muss ich sagen: Mein Gartenboden besteht aus Humus und Lehmboden ohne Steine.

Viele Grüße

Goldi


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Feb. 2004)

Hallo,

die Folie in meinem Teich habe ich von Siggi_0001 im Ebay gekauft. mit 3,60€ für ne schwarze Folie aus PVC war das ein Super Preis. Als er mir eröffnete das ich das Gute Stück (15 x 25 Meter) noch frei Haus geliefert bekomme wurde ich stutzig und sah mir seine Bewertungen an. Ich setzte mich mit anderen Käufern in Verbindunf, die mir alle bestätigten das das Material sehr gut sei. Also entschloss ich mich dazu das zeug bei Ihm zu bestellen.

Es hat sich gelohnt. Ich bekam eine Teichfolie aus dem Garten- und Landschaftsbau zu einem Bombenpreis. 

Gruss Eisbär


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Eisbär,

sicherlich kann ein E-Bay Anbieter preiswerter sein, als ein Fachgeschäft, welches alle Größen und Beratung vorhalten muss.

Dann hat Dein Lieferant noch ordentlich Reibach gemacht. Hoffentlich hilft er Dir auch, wenn Du Probleme hast.

Viele Grüße
Goldi


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Feb. 2004)

Goldi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Eisbär,
> 
> sicherlich kann ein E-Bay Anbieter preiswerter sein, als ein Fachgeschäft, welches alle Größen und Beratung vorhalten muss.
> 
> ...



Hallo Goldi, 
Die konfektionieren nur Teichfolien und so. hat bisher noch keine Probleme gegeben. Folie war echt eine gute Qualität.

gruss Norbert


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2004)

Hallo @ all .. 

mein erstes posting bei euch im forum .. *schwitz schweiss trief .. *angst bibber  .. ne spass beiseite     also das forum hat es echt insich , sehr kompetente antworten , die beiträge haben mein wissen echt bereichert.

bin ja gerade dabei ein neuen teich anzulegen, nachdem die letzten 2 jahre ein etwas kleinerer teich den garten schmückte .. bevor ich noch weiter ausschweife,  denke das mach ich besser in der uservorstellung oder hier im gartenteich bau bereich in nem eigenen thread .. 

für die sachen dich ich bislang erfahren habe ,  erstmal thx  

*zum thema folie >* 

nach längerem stöbern in foren und auch bei google (shops ect.) bin ich in  ebay wie auch hier , auf den zebra handel gestossen (siggi) und die folie scheint recht günstig zu sein , genau wie auch das vlies (500er) was man dort erwerben kann. 

für die art der folie also das kautschuk (epdm) und die art des vlieses (500er) hab ich mich schon fast entschlossen ,nachdem ich  hier in dem forum die beiträge studiert habe, und alle auf das material "schwören" *gG*    .. nebenbei sollte der teich auch von dauer sein.

EPDM kautschuk teichfolie 1,15 mm je m² für 6,75euro 
teichvlies 500gr/m² je m² für  1,60 euro 

hier mal ein link zum shop des besagten anbieters : 
zebra teichhandel ebay

*meine fragen wären , ob jemand schon erfahrungen gesammelt hat , mit der epdm folie und dem vlies dieses verkäufers.. *

für infos wäre ich echt dankbar ,  da ich mitten am werkeln bin und so in den nächsten 2 wochen alles bestellen wollte. 
.. eine weitere frage fällt mir grad noch ein , zu welchem zugschieber und  bodenablauf  würdet ihr mir raten , auch da hat es mehrere anbieter und plastik sorten , gibts da was spezielles was ich beachten müsste ?  
( bislang hab ich mir handelübliche kg rohre gekauft , die ich für die schwerkraft versorgung, bodenablauf, installieren wollte ) 

alles andere schreib ich in nem anderen posting , werde auch den verlauf mit bilder dokumentieren so wie es hier schon einige gemacht haben , was wirklich genial is !  *digges lob, denn mit diesen berichten finde ich,  bekommt man einiges vermittelt .. man wird auch auf möglich fehlerquellen aufmerksam gemacht ..  

merci für die antworten ..


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2004)

hallo clubland,

was die teichfolie betrifft habe ich meine kaufentscheidung EPDM noch nie bereut - wenn die folie die du genannt hast von firestone ist kann ich sie dir nur empfehlen - was die preise betrifft kannst du mir ja mal eine kurze pn senden mit den preisen incl. steuer und lieferung und der benötigten menge - vielleicht kann ich dir noch ein paar cent billiger vermitteln.

zu den zugschiebern etc. meines wissens sind die alle aus pvc und dementsprechend mit den kg rohren gut verklebbar - und das ist wichtig. 
natürlich gibt es auch qualitätsunterschiede in der machart, die sich aber auch im preis niederschlagen nur hier details zu nennen würde vermutlich den rahmen sprengen.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2004)

guckst Du::

Der Händler ist TOP!!!

http://stores.ebay.de/Der-Online-Shop_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQdptZ17QQsclZallQQsotimedisplayZ2QQtZkm


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

Hallo .. 


thx für euere postings 

@ juergen , das klingt echt verlockend dein angebot .. nur eines versteh ich nicht ganz 
"ich soll dir die preise zukommen lassen ?" 
die preise die ich momentan für billig erachte hab ich im ersten posting genannt und das sind die preise des händlers , diese sind mit mwst und lieferung (zumindest für die epdm folie, bei dem vlies is noch ein vermerk dabei das transportkosten dazu kommen, die eventuell ausbleiben , sollte es zusammen bestellt werden) 

die foliengrösse wäre ca 9,5 x 6 m  genau wie das vlies .. böschungsmatten würde ich mir auch gerne bestellen , jedoch nicht so viel  ( grösse is noch nicht bekannt ;  ) 

solltest du mir einen guten preis machen können wäre das echt locker , und echt ne alternative ..
(thx mal im vorraus für das angebot .. ) 

@ KoiMaster 

auch kein schlechter händler , nur wie ich sehen konnte bietet dieser nur normale pvc teichfolie an und keine epdm folie , das vlies für 1.99euro (incl. transport)  klingt gut , könnte eventuell genauso teuer sein wie das vlies von dem anderen ebayer ( sollte wie o.beschr. der transport noch dazu kommen) .. da wäre nun nur noch die frage offen , welches vlies is das bessere *g 


*@all .. die frage is immer noch offen , ob jemand erfahrung mit dem ebayer und dessen artikeln ( epdm folie und vlies 500er) gemacht hat .. *   ( also der siggi ;  )


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

*Welche Folie, welches Vlies?*

Hallo,

bitte überlegt Euch vor dem Bezug von Billigware, was es bedeutet, einen nach Jahren undichten Teich sanieren zu müssen. Der Aufwand ist weit höher als einen Neuen anzulegen!
Daher bin ich keinen Kompromiss eingegangen und habe in Ibbenbühren eingekauft.
Das Vlies 900 ist zwar teurer als das 300er, aber im Verhältnis zur Festigkeit preiswerter. Einen spitzen Bleistift bekommt man nicht durchgestoßen!
Was hilft es, wenn eine Baumwurzel nach Jahren sich doch seinen Weg durch das Material bahnt oder ein übersehener spitzer Stein sich durch den enormen Wasserdruck in 1,2m Tiefe durchdrückt (auf eine Handfläche wirken mehr als 10 Kg!).
Weiterhin hat das dickere Vlies auch eine Selbstheilungseigenschaft:
Hackt z. B. der __ Reiher ein Loch in die Folie, so verstopft das nun austretende Wasser bzw. Sediment die Stelle im Vlies.
Auch bei den "guten" Folien gibt es Unterschiede: Gleichzeitig Kälte- u. UV-stabil ist bei PVC nicht möglich, also geht man einen Kompromiss ein.
Sinnvoll ist eine hohe Kältefestigkeit bei verhaltener UV-Beständigkeit.
Eine High-Tech-Folie besteht aus 2 Einzelfolien, die bei der Herstellung übereinandergeschweißt werden. So bleibt das Endprodukt bei einem Fehler der einzelnen Folie trotzdem dicht!
Vorteilhaft ist natürlich auch die Möglichkeit der Maßanfertigung.
Ich habe einen sehr langgezogenen, zerklüfteten Teich mit Landzunge und ohne Unterbrechung der Folie angegliederten Filterteich.
Den notwendigen Folienzuschnitt hätte ich niemals von der Stange bekommen, das Verkleben mehrerer Einzelfolien ist auch kritischer als die Theorie verspricht.
Beim Maßzuschnitt garantiert der Hersteller, dass die Folie auch reicht. Ich hatte zwar Einiges danach über, konnte den Überhang aber mehrmals in erweiterten Sumpfzonen nutzen, ohne die Folie abzuschneiden.
Das Folienpaket kommt "patentgefaltet" auf die Baustelle. Der anfängliche "Horror" vor der über 200Kg wiegenden PVC-Masse erwies sich im nachhinein als völlig unbegründet. Das Paket kam auf Palette mit einem Hubwagen an eine vorbestimmte Stelle, das Auslegen war zu dritt mit Ausrollen und Entfalten in wenigen Minuten geschehen!
Ein weiteres Argument zum Kaufentscheid ist die Herstellergarantie.
Hier sollte man sich die Bedingungen genau ansehen. Was hilft es, wenn der Billiganbieter nach ein paar Jahren pleite ist???
Last but not least: Welcher Billiganbieter kann eine verbindliche Aussage über die Inhaltsstoffe (Schadstoffe) der Folie treffen? 
Ich möchte wirklich keine Werbung für irgend einen Laden machen, bin heute aber froh, den Mehrpreis investiert zu haben.
Da die meisten Teichprojekte in Eigenarbeit enstehen, ist der reine Kostenpreis pro Quadratmeter immer noch günstig.
Für die ca. 80 m2 Wasseroberfläche habe ich an Material ca. € 2000,- ausgegeben, einschl. Ufermatten.

Gruß Friedel


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

Da hat er recht


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

hi @ll .. 

ja da kann ich mich auch nur anschliessen , klingt auch einleuchtend *g*.. drum hab ich mich auch schon so zu 99% für die kautschuk folie entschieden , denke das ich mit der gut fahren werde(zumindest nach den ganzen aussagen hier im forum), nur wo ich diese herbeziehe is noch offen , da es ja so einige händler hat .

und qualität kann man ja auch günstiger kaufen , sollte jemand noch gute angebote wissen , shops , händler ect.  .. noch is nix bestellt  

ne kleiner frage hätte ich noch .. sind die unterschiede gravierend ob ich 2x 300er vlies oder einmal 500er verlegen würde..  oder z.b 1x 300er und eine 500er statt nur einer 900er ..


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Apr. 2004)

hallo clubland,

je mehr vliesbahnen desto mehr arbeit - desweiteren ist eine an einem stück gefertigte dichte besser als mehrere lagen lose.

werde morgen mal meinen händler kontakten und für dich die preise erfragen - melde mich.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Apr. 2004)

Hi Jürgen .. und alle anderen pfützengugger  


many thx für die antwort und deine bemühung ..  

.. hätte es rechnerisch warscheinlich so gelöst das ich einmal ein 300er vlies komplett verlegt hätte und das 500er an den kritischen stellen ..

wobei der komplette teich ein kritikpunkt is ( kl. scherz; )  
ne ne .. vorarbeiten werden gut gemacht , u.a. mit sand ausgelegt und einige stellen mit beton geglättet <das material is einfach am billigsten> so das das budget noch für die ufermatten ect reicht   

goodsnächtle@all


----------

